# Crappie Jigs!



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone here tie their own crappie jigs? I tie and am sharing a few I have done. I am interested in seeing others ties and IF we get enough people that tie maybe we can get our own crappie and jig tying forum!

Post your pics of your jigs and info on tying them if you can.

Here are some of mine..


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice job. Keep us posted on what works and when. Best jigs I've ever seen.


----------



## robjord (Dec 3, 2009)

Those look really great. I might be more careful using them if I made them. May have to get started.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Great tying job you have there. Very nice similar o fly fish tying. When will you host the fish fry after using then to catch a big 'o mess is crappie........


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like you've got that art work down. On average, how long does it take you make one from start to finish? I make various weights and jigs but never tried any tying.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Beautiful !!
If you make them bigger, they could be excellent jigs for flounder.


----------



## wtx (Apr 7, 2014)

Those look like they will work for sure. I have been tying my own for years now. And nothing is better than catching crappie on a jig you made and using a rod you built. I don't have any pics handy to post. There are some forums just for jig tiers.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Jigs*

Nice work....now catch some fish!

Mike


----------

